# Do aqua-vu's scare fish away?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Everytime i have been fishing it seems like the fish are biting but when i put the awua-vu cam down the hole I never seem to see anything and they quit biting. I was just wondering what everyone thinks about this? Does it scare the eye's away or are they just not there at the time?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I have caught walleyes with the camera all year this year. I usually have the camera set up in a hole about 1-3 ft away, just as long as you can see the lure you want to see with its all good. A buddy and I fished in a clam fish house on early ice. I didnt have my camera down, just the vex and i was catching perch like crazy. He had his camera in the hole RIGHT next to him, im talking 4-6 inches from the hole he was fishing from and he wasnt catching nearly as many as i was. I am not sure what the deal was but it was interesting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The camera can work wonders at night when the Invared lights hit your glow jig.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Pike also will attack the camera if down in the fish zone. Buddy of mine had his damaged twice from strikes.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

The fish don't mind them at all, at least during the day. I've heard the multi color lights can scare the fish away, but I haven't been able to tell yet because you can't see much with them on anyways at night.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have also seen pike hit the camera before. But I think that smaller panfish may be cautious of them.


----------

